# Nauseated and Confused



## Heather83 (Jul 8, 2003)

Hi everyone.. let me explain my situation to you.My "ordeal" started a year ago. I started vomiting and being nauseas about once a week. I also had alternating D and C. Finally after 2 months I went to my regular doctor. who just told me to live with it!!! soon i got fed up and went to a GI who did an endoscopy but found nothing. during christmas break i underwent upper GI series with a small bowel and an ultrasound. those came back all negative. next i had a long 3 hour test that tested my gallbladder. something called injection fraction. finally that came back as positive. my gallbladder wasn't functioning normally. so in January of this year i had my gallbladder removed. I thought that this would be the end of my problems. NOPE! I find myself getting all worked up because i'm literraly scared of throwing up and then i get d and then sometimes c. nobody has officially came out and said that i do have IBS. But i am on Citrucel. My symptoms now are an anxiety feeling that at times makes me nauseas. I have gas, bloating, and off and on D and C. So my question is has anyone here experienced nausea with their IBS? Is it possible to have a stomache that feels like being nervous followed by nausea and still have IBS? Please help me with this question.


----------



## iambalthazar (Mar 14, 2003)

Heather83, Oh, this sounds exactly like what's been happening with me. Except for the gallbladder thing. Nausea is the most prominent symptom for me, and so far, I haven't been able to find anything to help. The anxiety is bad for me too. I'm not sure if this helped, but your situation sounds exactly like mine. AH, I sympathize. If you find anything that works for you...tell me!!


----------



## Heather83 (Jul 8, 2003)

Hey StaysHome,I find that putting a heating pad on my stomach kind of calms me. Sometimes sucking on a peppermint helps, that is if you feel like sucking on something while feeling nauseas. I practice yoga and that kind of calms me down. I started a new hobby-scrapbooking. so when i do get anxious i just do that.. that way it kind of takes my mind off of it. Were you officially diagnosed as IBS?? What kind of tests did they do on you??? you can also tell me if you find anything that helps.


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi and welcome! Nausea was my first sign that something was wrong-- I'd get nauseous every single day, right around the same time, in the evening. Eventually other symptoms kicked in and I was diagnosed with IBS. To keep the nausea under control, there are a couple drugs out there. I started on Reglan, but switched because it made me pretty tired. I'm now taking something called Zofran. It's expensive as all get out, but it has worked so far. Ask your doctor about anti-nausea medications, because they are out there! I hope this helps


----------



## Heather83 (Jul 8, 2003)

hey erin,That's exactly when i start feeling nausea around the evening hours. Do you take that medicine regularly or do you take it when you feel nauseas? is your nausea accompanied by anything else? like with me i get this severe hunger feeling that gives me a stomache and i have anxiety.Thanks Heather


----------



## iambalthazar (Mar 14, 2003)

Do you guys get nauseous in the morning, when you wake up? It normally takes me a while to get over it in the morning. I get really nauseous through the entire day, but heavily in the morning, then around when I eat, or think, or breathe. So all the time. Heehe...Kaye.


----------



## Heather83 (Jul 8, 2003)

I mainly get nauseas at night. but if i end up being severly sick then the whole day after i'm nauseas... when i have D i get a little nauseated but not as much.. i think mine is associated with anxiety.


----------



## maxuk (Jul 8, 2003)

i found that morning excercise really helped my anxiety and nausea as it increases ur metabolism so helping digestion


----------



## iambalthazar (Mar 14, 2003)

Heather83, nausea is also tied to anxiety for me, but I'm apparently anxious about everything, which is really lame. Hahaha. MaxUK, Hey, what kind of exercise do you do? I was going to start running in the morning.


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey Heather,Yeah, my nausea always used to kick in at night time, for whatever reason. I would usually take a Zofran right away and it worked shortly afterward. My nausea has really gone down in the past few months so I only take the Zofran about once or twice a week. I know what you're talking about with the hungry feeling-- sometimes, even when I shouldn't be hungry yet, I'll get this feeling like my stomach is just completely empty, and it gets sort of of painful and I start to feel queasy. Usually if I try to fill my stomach up quickly by eating some saltines or drinking some water, it helps out a bit. I do tend to have more nausea when I'm nervous, though. My IBS always gets worse when I'm nervous. I hope this helps!


----------



## Heather83 (Jul 8, 2003)

erin, it's such a relief to hear you say that about the hungry feeling.. mine gets horribly painful. my doctor said that the colon is what makes you feel hungry. I remember one night it got really bad and i was sitting there drinking tons of milk and crying. I felt like i hadn't eaten in 2 days even though it was only like 3-4 hours. I'm definately going to ask my doctor about nausea meds. Hopefully he'll listen.thanks a bunch


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

I used some nausea medication, they really do work if you are feeling sixk especially if you are dizzy. The damn name escapes me for now. i will find out what they were and let you know.Jamie


----------



## blossom (Jul 10, 2003)

Hey! My lord you sound exactly like me! I read through the other messages that people left for you and I agree with one that said something about peppermints. They can really help. As for medication I haven't found anything that works-yet but I'll keep trying. I used to be so scared of throwing up somewhere that I would never go anywhere without knowing that I could get to the toilets in like under three seconds. I get paranoid mainly in cinemas though. I'd die of embarrassment if I got ill in one. But if you find anything that works keep me posted-it would be a great help!


----------



## maxuk (Jul 8, 2003)

nausea has always been my worse symptom, at one time i couldnt even drink water without throwing up, this combined with a slight phobia of being sick made me very miserable, then i starting reading about phobia's and what changed me was when i realised that these feelings are silly and that i didnt have to feel like this then all of a sudden it was like a huge weight lifted of me.I found the amitriptyline really helpfull with nausea but it does ease slowly but gradually.Also remember that if you are sick , then it is ur own body's mechanism for making u feel better.


----------



## Heather83 (Jul 8, 2003)

If we so many of us have a symptom of nausea then why isn't it listed as one of the symptoms when you look it up?? tomorrow i'm going to start excersicing. Today I went to a nutritionist to help me identify my trigger foods and to eat healthier even if i have to cut things out.. this way hopefully it will help with my hunger feeling and help me gain weight.. i only weigh 94 and i'm 20 years old and 5'3''!! I get so worried about getting sick.. i dont even want to leave the house at night because of fear... which i guess just stresses me out more but i haven't found a way to get it through my mind that my fears are silly.


----------



## iambalthazar (Mar 14, 2003)

It's a vicious cycle isn't it? Wanting to leave the house, feeling sick when you do, so in turn not leaving. Darnit. Ahhh, I hate that part, when I do venture out, the whole time, my eyes are glued to the exit.


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

Wow...its kinda neat that everyone here totally understand what its like to be sick 24/7. I get really bad nausea and I actually did end up throwing up in the middle of downtown last March. It was really embarassing. It was in a garbage can by a bus stop w/ all these people staring at me...I think they thought I was drunk 'cause I was a bit dizzy as well...then I got on the bus and passed out...NOT my best day! After that I went to see my doctor. He said that mine is IBS AND anxiety related since I also suffer from OCD. Its a bad cycle but he suggested I take Gravol when it gets bad. Unfortunately it puts me to sleep so he later prescribed me Bonamine. Now that I have the drug tho I tend to get nauseaus less often. I guess its just the security of knowing that I can take it if I need to. Oh yeah...I also take Lorazepam (Ativan), which is used under the tongue for anxiety attacks which also helps TONS!I also know what you're talking about w/ the hunger thing. If I'm hungry I need to eat ASAP because if I don't it turns into nausea after about 20 mins. I'm surprised I don't weigh about 10 times what I do but its all good. I find that apple sauce is the best thing to eat for me 'cause it (as well as bananas) help settle the stomach too...and...pardon me for being a big gross..but they don't taste icky coming back up if they need too....







Hope we all feel better soon...heheheHugz,Kestrel


----------



## iambalthazar (Mar 14, 2003)

Hey you guys know how doctors and everyone talks about "trigger foods"...I don't have trigger foods. Everything I put in my mouth makes me sick. I didn't the elimination stuff, and everything, seriously, ends up making me sick. Which is where my hunger feeling comes from. I have to weigh out what I'm doing and whether or not I want to feel sick.


----------



## Heather83 (Jul 8, 2003)

Hey Stayshome, Maybe you should try to see a dietician.. they can give you alot of helpful hints on foods that might help you or might bother you. it's worth a try. I just made an appt. with my doc. to talk about some meds to help me live a better life.. except i can't see him until the 21st.. argghh.. hey 10 more days won't hurt since i've gone over a year with no meds.


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

i'm with you on all the nausea thing. that was the first thing that i really remember hitting me. i threw up constantly for a month. plus had lots of d that sometimes alternated with c. sometimes i still get nauseated. like tonight. i was put on phenergan for a while and it worked well for me. first suppositories, then pills. i also drank tea and ate a totally bland diet. for a while it was an all liquid diet.


----------



## Mishy (Mar 20, 2000)

Hey erinjk,Zofran is a wonder medication hey? It's actually used for chemotherapy patients, and costs a fortune over here in OZ as well (around $10 per tablet). I went on it when I was pregnant, since my morning sickness was uncontrollable. They put me on Stemetil as well, but Zofran was the only thing that worked.


----------



## Heather83 (Jul 8, 2003)

lindsay,do you have any tips on how to get over the nausea? what meds are you on now?what are your symptoms now??? oh and what do you think triggers the nausea???


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

If it helps any...to get over my nausea I try to do deep breathing excersises which sometimes help if the nausea is anxiety related. I also will go somewhere cool and dark 'cause that makes me calm as well..weird I know. The best thing I've done tho when it hits me in public is chew on peppermint flavoured gum. Its better than the mints 'cause the chewing distracts me and the peppermint taste helps w/o having to swallow anything. Saltine crackers also help for me.Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

heather,eventually my nausea went away.. for the most part. i still get nauseated from time to time.. usually when i have a really bad ibs flare up. basically what i did then was use the phenergan suppositories when i couldn't hold anything down, and went to taking the phenergan pills when i could hold down water. they are prescription and make you sleepy, but they work well for bad bouts. i basically went about three months going from a clear liquid diet to a bland diet and took the nausea meds.just don't eat anything you really enjoy while nauseated.. you might get disgusted by it if you end up getting sick. that happened to me







now if i get nauseated i drink "digestive magic: stomach blend, miztique soothing mint" tea. or just chamomile with mint. i will also suck on mints, lay on my side while hugging a pillow to my belly, using a heating pad, taking a warm bath, and i set the bathroom up with a pillow and some comforting things if i do need to be sick.i know that there are other drugs that can be used for nausea such as marinol and and zofran, but those are pretty pricey if you dont have insurance.this is that tea.. it's very tastey. i use it for ibs and for nausea. http://www.nutraceutical.com/about/miztique.cfm i hope that helps some







my suggestion is to get some nausea meds just in case it gets bad for you. no need to suffer if you can take an occasional pill for it.. at least until you can figure out what's going on or get it under control.lindsay


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

oh.. and for what causes the nausea.. bad flare up's of D do.. but they are almost always bad flare ups caused by accidentally eating dairy or preservatives. sometimes it happens for no apparent reason. i also get nauseated when i'm on my period, but that goes away if i'm on the pill.


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

mishy,yes, zofran is SOOO expensive here too!!! When my doctor prescribed it, he mentioned it was used for chemotherapy patients-- it says on the package to take it up to three times daily-- but for the cost, I don't think so! My parents' insurance covered it since I'm a full-time college student, so I had no idea how much it cost until I told a nurse at the health center that I was on it, and she said that it goes for upwards of $30 a pill without insurance...that is SCARY expensive. So anyone considering Zofran for nausea, make sure you have insurance!


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

I remembered what those nausea tablets were called...motilium.Hope that helpsJamie


----------



## Heather83 (Jul 8, 2003)

Jamie, Did your doctor have to prescribe those to you??? And roughly how much do those cost?? I am one of those unfortunate people who's insurance doesn't cover meds. Stupid Student Insurance.Sometimes i wish that i didn't have to go through my doctor at all. It costs me 72 bucks just to go see him. That's like 2 bucks a min!!!! Now that my period is over, i'm finally getting over the nausea and D. now it's time for the C to set in.. i can hardly wait. ARGH.


----------



## maxuk (Jul 8, 2003)

it may be different over there but in England u can buy domperidone (brand name motilium) over the counter, i can't remember the exact price but i believe its about ï¿½3-4 for 10 tablets


----------



## frightenangel (Mar 6, 2001)

I read what eveyone had to say and I feel so much better. The nausia was the first thing that I noticed when I first started getting symptomes. the doctors told me that it was all in my head and I felt like I was crazy or something but after having surgery and being through this #### that I've been through and now seeing what you have written, I finally feel sane. Now I know that the doctors are the ones that don't know what they are talking about. At least the ones I see around here. I'm still praying to find a good doctor that can help me. While waiting for the right doctor though it's nice to know that I can count on all of you for advice.Hang In There Everyone!Frightenangel


----------



## Leslie Plotkin (Aug 5, 2003)

Wow, reading these replies and stpries makes me feel so much better. I AM NOT ALONE. i get nauseous constantly, I never throw up, but sometimes I wish I could just to make the feeling go away. I have an anxiety disorder to top it off, so I don’t like going out when the IBS is acting up. I hate that it controls me in such a way. The nausea also appears when I am nervous, or feeling any emotion in an extreme state. I can’t suck on peppermint but I love to drive when I am nauseous because the vibrations of the car actually help a lot. I know it isn’t always possible to drive, but even rocking while lying down works. I feel your pain. Completely. I hope this helps. It helped me to know I am not alone in this sentiment.


----------

